

Ask HN: Which companies are threatened by Facebook's search announcement? - cyrusradfar

If you haven't seen the announcement here's the promo page: https://www.facebook.com/about/graphsearch<p>And here's the Verge's live coverage: http://live.theverge.com/facebook-see-what-were-building-event/#/<p>It's a big bet that Facebook can get people to change behavior and search on Facebook. That said, one could quickly see people looking for hotels, friends in cities, restaurant recommendations and movies.<p>What's the fallout?
======
tokenadult
No companies of importance are threatened by Facebook's announcement. So far
the announced product is vaporware; it remains to be seen what kind of uptake
that feature has from Facebook users when it is actually rolled out to users.
I'm old, and I have seen predictions come and go over the years, but this is
my prediction about Facebook, and I'm sticking to it: "Facebook will go the
way of AOL, still being a factor in the industry years from now, but also
serving as an example of a company that could never monetize up to the level
of the hype surrounding it."

------
jamesjguthrie
To me it just looks like it's an improvement over what it currently does, it
now supports more queries on the Facebook userbase. It's not like it will
challenge Google Search.

------
notahacker
I can't see it killing review/rating sites for the simple reason a Facebook
recommendation is not equivalent to a decent review, and Graph Search is going
to incentivise firms to do a lot more to astroturf their Facebook likes.

Facebook could do a lot with people who like x also like y searches though
(which are somewhat harder to game by giving everyone that likes you a
competition entry) but Hunch isn't going to be killed since its already been
acquired

